# Netatalk do not alllow to connect to share.



## Elebeniasz (Apr 6, 2014)

Hi,

After establishing a Netatalk 3 share I can see it as a server, but then *I* can*'*t connect from Mac machines but can*'*t connect. Honestly don*'*t know what to do with this.

The f*o*llowing message is displayed on Freebsd FreeBSD:

```
afpd[xxxx]: dsi_stream_read: len:0, unexpected EOF
```


```
10.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE #0 r260789: Thu Jan 16 22:34:59 UTC 2014     root@snap.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```


```
pkg info | grep "netatalk"
netatalk3-3.1.1,1              File server for Mac OS X
```


```
cat /var/log/afpd.log
Apr 06 21:34:19.174371 netatalk[949] {netatalk.c:359} (N:Default): Netatalk AFP server starting
Apr 06 21:34:19.184011 cnid_metad[951] {cnid_metad.c:480} (N:AFPDaemon): CNID Server listening on localhost:4700
Apr 06 21:34:19.198142 afpd[950] {status.c:644} (I:AFPDaemon): signature is 04A4EED9DFEA84B53BE363EB72491686
Apr 06 21:34:19.251405 afpd[950] {dsi_tcp.c:440} (I:DSI): dsi_tcp_init: getaddrinfo 'server': hostname nor servname provided, or not known

Apr 06 21:34:19.251557 afpd[950] {dsi_tcp.c:289} (I:DSI): dsi_tcp: '192.168.1.130:548' on interface 'bge0' will be used instead.
Apr 06 21:34:19.251671 afpd[950] {auth.c:110} (I:AFPDaemon): uam: "DHX2" available
Apr 06 21:34:19.251689 afpd[950] {auth.c:110} (I:AFPDaemon): uam: "DHCAST128" available
Apr 06 21:34:19.251705 afpd[950] {auth.c:110} (I:AFPDaemon): uam: "No User Authent" available
Apr 06 21:34:19.251720 afpd[950] {status.c:363} (I:AFPDaemon): servername: server
Apr 06 21:34:19.251746 afpd[950] {afp_config.c:202} (N:AFPDaemon): Netatalk AFP/TCP listening on xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
Apr 06 21:34:19.259652 afpd[950] {afp_avahi.c:97} (I:AFPDaemon): hostname: server
Apr 06 21:34:19.259708 afpd[950] {afp_avahi.c:114} (I:AFPDaemon): Registering server 'server' with Bonjour
Apr 06 21:34:19.262631 afpd[950] {afp_avahi.c:312} (I:AFPDaemon): Successfully started avahi loop.
Apr 06 21:34:19.262750 afpd[950] {cnid.c:54} (I:AFPDaemon): Registering CNID module [last]
Apr 06 21:34:19.262768 afpd[950] {cnid.c:54} (I:AFPDaemon): Registering CNID module [dbd]
Apr 06 21:34:19.262784 afpd[950] {cnid.c:54} (I:AFPDaemon): Registering CNID module [tdb]
Apr 06 21:34:19.262800 afpd[950] {cnid.c:54} (I:AFPDaemon): Registering CNID module [mysql]
Apr 06 21:34:24.586574 afpd[950] {main.c:151} (I:AFPDaemon): child[952]: exited 4
Apr 06 21:34:24.588146 afpd[953] {dsi_tcp.c:241} (I:DSI): AFP/TCP session from xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
Apr 06 21:34:24.590782 afpd[950] {main.c:153} (I:AFPDaemon): child[953]: done
Apr 06 21:34:24.603981 afpd[954] {dsi_tcp.c:241} (I:DSI): AFP/TCP session from xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
Apr 06 21:34:24.605246 afpd[954] {uams_guest.c:39} (I:UAMS): login noauth
Apr 06 21:34:24.605606 afpd[954] {auth.c:233} (N:AFPDaemon): Login by nobody (AFP3.4)
Apr 06 21:34:25.593504 afpd[954] {auth.c:829} (N:AFPDaemon): AFP logout by nobody
Apr 06 21:34:25.594616 afpd[954] {dsi_stream.c:504} (E:DSI): dsi_stream_read: len:0, unexpected EOF
Apr 06 21:34:25.594673 afpd[954] {afp_dsi.c:503} (N:AFPDaemon): afp_over_dsi: client logged out, terminating DSI session
Apr 06 21:34:25.594764 afpd[954] {afp_dsi.c:106} (N:AFPDaemon): AFP statistics: 0.14 KB read, 0.12 KB written
Apr 06 21:34:25.594787 afpd[954] {dircache.c:615} (I:AFPDaemon): dircache statistics: entries: 0, lookups: 0, hits: 0, misses: 0, added: 0, removed: 0, expunged: 0, evicted: 0
Apr 06 21:34:25.596163 afpd[950] {main.c:153} (I:AFPDaemon): child[954]: done
Apr 06 21:34:25.691015 afpd[956] {dsi_tcp.c:241} (I:DSI): AFP/TCP session from xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
Apr 06 21:34:25.693807 afpd[950] {main.c:153} (I:AFPDaemon): child[956]: done
Apr 06 21:34:28.627626 afpd[957] {dsi_tcp.c:241} (I:DSI): AFP/TCP session from xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
Apr 06 21:34:28.629214 afpd[957] {uams_dhx2_passwd.c:265} (I:UAMS): DHX2 login: me
Apr 06 21:34:30.774893 afpd[957] {auth.c:233} (N:AFPDaemon): Login by me (AFP3.4)
```



```
$ macusers
PID      UID      Username         Name                 Logintime Mac
957      1001     Eleb             User &               9:34PM
```


```
cat /usr/local/etc/afp.conf
;
; Netatalk 3.x configuration file
;

[Global]
; Global server settings
hostname = server
mimic model = Xserve
zeroconf = yes
uam list = uams_guest.so uams_dhx.so uams_dhx2.so
save password = no
log level = default:info
log file = /var/log/afpd.log

; [Homes]
; basedir regex = /xxxx

; [nasb]
 path = /nasb
 save password = no
 valid users = me
 ea = auto
```


----------



## AntoBSD (Oct 17, 2016)

I hope there isn't some rule against resurrecting old threads, but I have the very same problem and I stumbled upon this post. I don't have a solution yet, btw in your afpd.conf you should uncomment the line [nasb].


----------

